# Smoker box vs smoke tube



## sac1016 (Dec 14, 2020)

Is it possible to use a smoker box in a manner similar to a smoke tube? I am interested in beginning a journey into the world of smoked cheeses. Since my wife and I use them pretty often for fondue among other things. I would like to make my own and see how it goes. I think that if the holes in the smoker box were small enough you could put some pellets in it and use it to cold smoke cheese. I have zero experience with using pellets, smoking cheese, or using a box or tube so any experience/advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 14, 2020)

Depending on what smoker you have I'd use either a tube or an amazen tray with either pellets or dust. Heres my last cheese smoke. Might have a few pointers that can help you out





						Smoked a little bit of cheese
					

Been planning a cheese smoke for a while now but the mild winter has kept me from doing it. Woke up Friday morning to this and decided the time was perfect   We have been buying cheese now for a while for this smoke and managed to gather 30lbs. My mom had 10lbs for me as well but the snow...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## sac1016 (Dec 14, 2020)

That looks good. You went big on that one. That’s what I want to do as well. I have an 18” Weber Smokey Mountain. I also have a Weber Spirit II that would give me more grate room. My wife let it slip that I am getting a Weber smoker box for Christmas.  Those are used to turn a propane grill into a smoker with wood chips. I was curious if they could be used with pellets the same way or even With wood chips to achieve this. Or would the chips get too hot?

Not sure if this would provide the same smoke through the mesh tubes or not.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2020)

sac1016 said:


> That looks good. You went big on that one. That’s what I want to do as well. I have an 18” Weber Smokey Mountain. I also have a Weber Spirit II that would give me more grate room. My wife let it slip that I am getting a Weber smoker box for Christmas.  Those are used to turn a propane grill into a smoker with wood chips. I was curious if they could be used with pellets the same way or even With wood chips to achieve this. Or would the chips get too hot?
> 
> Not sure if this would provide the same smoke through the mesh tubes or not.



I'm guessing you won't get the same results. Not enough air flow through it to keep the pellets smoldering. You could try to make a line of pellets down the center of it. And keep the lid open.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 14, 2020)

sac1016 said:


> That looks good. You went big on that one. That’s what I want to do as well. I have an 18” Weber Smokey Mountain. I also have a Weber Spirit II that would give me more grate room. My wife let it slip that I am getting a Weber smoker box for Christmas.  Those are used to turn a propane grill into a smoker with wood chips. I was curious if they could be used with pellets the same way or even With wood chips to achieve this. Or would the chips get too hot?
> 
> Not sure if this would provide the same smoke through the mesh tubes or not.


Pellets need alot of airflow so that may pose a problem with that box. But you never know until you try


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 14, 2020)

My wife got me a cheap knock-off tube at Target.  I use it in both the Weber Kettle and the pellet pooper (grill).
Cold smoke cheese is thin blue (controlled) smoke at low temperature.  My tube does the job

The Weber box is designed for lots of bottom heat to ignite the chips.
No idea if you can torch light pellets and stay burning or if excess smoke without bottom heat.


----------



## sac1016 (Dec 15, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> My wife got me a cheap knock-off tube at Target.  I use it in both the Weber Kettle and the pellet pooper (grill).
> Cold smoke cheese is thin blue (controlled) smoke at low temperature.  My tube does the job
> 
> The Weber box is designed for lots of bottom heat to ignite the chips.
> No idea if you can torch light pellets and stay burning or if excess smoke without bottom heat.



That makes sense. It’s nice that they have them at Target. I’ll have to look at mine and see if they have them in stock.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 15, 2020)

In FL you will want the smoke tube and don't light or turn on the smoker at all just the tube and pretty much just in winter. Even in the winter try to keep the smoker in the shade. The only thing your really trying to do is add the smoke and no heat so it doesn't melt


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2020)

Yea what Piney said^^^^^^^^^!
Al


----------



## Murray (Dec 15, 2020)

What ever you end up trying I’d suggest you monitor cabinet temperatures. Pellets will add heat, pellets ground to dust will not add much heat.  Many factors will affect to outcome, the worst being a pile of melted cheese on the bottom of your smoker. I’m a huge fan of a dry run with an empty smoker with anything new I’m trying.


----------

